# MAF question



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

:newbie: 
Please, help
I have a 95 Altima that it is idling very poorly; the engine shakes like crazy. I check the TPS and everything is within specs. Also, check the MAF sensor according to the Haynes manual; however when I rev the engine to about 4000 RPM the MAF max voltage is 2.0 Volts. I removed the MAF connector and the engine idles perfect. Is my MAF sensor shut ? Can I clean it ? Need to know before spending a fortune on a new one.
Thanks for any input,

Termi678


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Replace the MAF its bad


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

LONDONDERRY,
Thanks for the reply. I'm going to try to clean it first with tuner spray cleaner; if that does not work then I will follow your advice and replace it.
Thanks,

Termi678


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

Yesterday i cleaned the MAF sensor very carefully; it looked like brand new; put it back in the car and to my surprise the problem didn't go away. Now, i got to find a used MAF and try again. i would like to ask one question, with the engine running if the MAF sensor connector is unplugged and the engine idles decent; of course at a higher RPM (is this a sign of a bad MAF sensor) ??????
I remember reading a thread about this subject but don't remember the answer to the question above.
Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That is the simplified test for the MAF and it 
With the engine off but the ignition switch on. With the MAF connected and using a probe on pin 1 which is on the right (or toward the front of the car) when looking at the rear of the connector. The probe will go in the rear of the connector after pulling back the rubber cover. With the engine off it should measure ~0.2V. At idle with the engine warmed up it should measure 0.85 - 1.35V.

Troy


----------

